# How is this done?



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi saw this on another forum see if you can work it out. Very clever.

Peter.

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=40360


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could you give a bit more info, no wifi today, don't want use data to watch useless stuff.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Conjuring trick - very clever, starts with a tray filled with 9 x 7 marked squares. manages to take some out yet it still fills the space.....

My guess is sleight of hand allows him to drop extra tile in each time as the breaking points are different from his first disassembly to each time.....

But it is very well done.......

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am not sure

But I suspect that is omething to do with a combination of the following

The fact that when he moves a block of 'tablets' some are partial.

The camera angle

Possbly ths 'tablets' are not flat, but wedge-shaped so turning them could make them look as though they are taking up two spaces.

Also on one face of a tablet there may be a depiction of another one. Difficult to see on the video.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You dumbos................it's real magic :lol: 

tony


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

You can do the same thing at home with a bar of chocolate, look at the way the pieces are cut and replicate it with a large bar of cadbury's or similar, the diagonal cuts through each square are equal to one square of chocolate, when you move the chocolate the way the guy does in the video you effectively lose one whole square as shown, the reality is that you do lose a square but as the bits that make up that square are the bits the diagonal cut went through, the end result looks like you have the same size chocolate bar but you have really lost a square but in four or five tiny bits, the chocolate bar is smaller but imperceptable to the eye.

Confused?

Me too and i do know how it's done :lol: :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Jimblob44 said:


> You can do the same thing at home with a bar of chocolate, look at the way the pieces are cut and replicate it with a large bar of cadbury's or similar, the diagonal cuts through each square are equal to one square of chocolate, when you move the chocolate the way the guy does in the video you effectively lose one whole square as shown, the reality is that you do lose a square but as the bits that make up that square are the bits the diagonal cut went through, the end result looks like you have the same size chocolate bar but you have really lost a square but in four or five tiny bits, the chocolate bar is smaller but
> :


You can't do it with a choc bar . . At least not in our house, the pieces would disappear straight into Sylvia's mouth.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

OK then try this :wink: 




ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> OK then try this :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked the guy's laconic "Ther's nothing to it" - demeaning his own undoubted skills. :roll: 

Geoff


----------

